# Probleme mit HP Drucker Laser Jet color 4650 hdn unter Windows 7



## X-2ELL (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie im Titel beschrieben, habe ich ein enormes Problem den Drucker: HP Laser Jet color 4650 hdn unter windows 7 Ultimate 64bit zum laufen zu bringen.

Der Drucker wird in unserem Unternehmen problemlos von mehreren XP-Rechnern verwendet und lässt sich unter XP auch einwandfrei installieren.

Er besitzt kein LAN-Modul, sondern ist über einen PC angeschlossen und von diesem frei gegeben. Ich kann den Drucker auch von meinem Notebook (WIN7) aus sehen, nur bekomme ich ihn nicht eingebunden.

Ich habe schon ewig viele Treiber geladen und probiert, inklusive des HP unsiversal Treibers (den ich wiederrum als Archiv nach dem Download nicht einmal öffnen konnte).

Auch manuell war ich nicht erfolgreich.

Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin. Ich besitze auch über ein grundlegendes Verständniss (habe bei DHL im IT-Support gearbeitet) doch sowas ist  mir bisher nicht untergekommen.

Habt Ihr einen Lösungsansatz bevor sich meine Geheimratsecken bis zum Hinterkopf ausbreiten?


Grüße

X-2ELL


----------



## LaskoFistofGod (8. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich versuche mich einmal beim sinnvollen Antworten auf eine Frage!
Also, Drucker ab einem bestimmten Alter können nur ganz mühsam, oder aber garnicht mit neueren Betriebssystemen kompatibel und nutzbar gemacht werden. Es gibt zwar eine Möglichkeit, den Drucker halbwegs, zumindest erkennen zu können und die zugehörige Software zu starten aber diese wird spätestens nach 80% der Installation stehen bleiben. 
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Jahre lang genutzten Deskjet. Zu guter letzt blieb nurnoch der Wechsel zu einem aktuellen Modell. Er lief ebenfalls nur auf XP und älteren Systemen. 
Also , wenn du nicht gerade vor hast deinen Pc auf XP zurück zu setzen, würde ich sagen hilfts alles nix. Entweder neuer Drucker im Büro oder ein zweiter PC für die Arbeit.^^
Hoffe ,dass es weiter hilft. Vlt hat ja jemand anders doch einen Weg gefunden, aber ich vermute nicht.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2011)

Hast du es mal irgendwelchen in Win7 mitgelieferten HP PS Treibern versucht?


----------



## X-2ELL (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

entschuldigt, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. 

Also ein neues Gerät wäre ja im User/Privatbereich überlegenswert, doch nicht bei einem Farblaser der am Tag mehr als 300 Seiten druckt. Das geht in die 1000er.

Nein ich habe auch noch keine HP/win7-Treiber versucht.

Momentan versuche ich mich an einem Printerserver..... . Geht allerdings nur sehr schleppend voran.

Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten


*edit: Der Drucker ist jetzt über den Printerserver aktiv und wurde über Windowsupdate auch mit dem dazugehörigen Treiber aktiviert. Nun läuft alles. Vielen Dank an alle beteiligten!!!

@ Admins, der Thread kann aus meiner Sicht geschlossen werden! * *

Grüße* *

X-2ELL*


----------



## Lexx (16. August 2011)

hast du auch einen "virtuellen ip-port" (der bei HP-druckern unumgänglich ist)
angelegt.. ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> entschuldigt, dass ich erst jetzt antworte.
> 
> Also ein neues Gerät wäre ja im User/Privatbereich überlegenswert, doch nicht bei einem Farblaser der am Tag mehr als 300 Seiten druckt. Das geht in die 1000er.


 nix für ungut, aber bist Du da sicher, dass sich ein neuer Drucker nicht lohnt bzw gelohnt hätte? Der HP kostste vor 6-7 Jahren um die 2000€, aber grad Laser sind enorm viel billiger geworden, ein gleichguter Drucker würde heute wohl eher nur noch unter 1000€ kosten und keine "Tausende" - hier mal Farblaser, die rein von den techn Daten her sogar schneller sind, eine bessere Druckauflösung und auch ein größeres Papierfach als der HP haben, natürlich auch LAN. Und ne Duplexeinheit: Drucker & Scanner/Farblaserdrucker ab 1200x600dpi, ab 25, ab 24, ab 350 Blatt, LAN 10/100, Duplexeinheit | Geizhals.at Deutschland ab ca. 350€. 

In Deinem Fall, wenn man so professionell arbeitet, wäre selbst ein 1500€-Drucker dann noch moderat in der Anschaffung - das wäre dann nach nur 2 Jahren mit ich sag mal je 250 Arbeitstagen bei den angegebenen mind 300 Seiten = mind 150.000 Seiten und somit pro Seite grad mal 1 Cent mehr pro Seite, bei einer längeren Nutzungdauer und/oder preiswerterem Drucker natürlich noch weniger. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man solche Geräte sowieso steuerlich absetzen kann. Und wer weiß: vlt. wäre so ein modernerer Drucker sogar pro Seite bei den Druckkosten billiger, so dass eine Zwangs-Neuanschaffung sogar ein Glücksfall gewesen wäre  

Aber gut, jetzt hast Du das Problem ja im Griff - war nur so ne Anmerkung.


----------



## X-2ELL (16. August 2011)

@lexx

dem Printerserver habe ich eine IP gegeben ja. Sonst hätte das ganze nicht so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

@Herbboy

sicherlich wäre eine Neuanschaffung nicht flasch, doch unter Anbetracht der jetzigen Funktionalität, die der Druck ja noch aufweist, und dem doch nicht ganz geringen Kaufpreis ist das keine Option gewesen.
Das Kapital wird momentan lieber in Waren gebunden (Saisonales Geschäft) und Neuanschaffungen werden dann doch eher nach hinten verlagert.

Trotz alle dem Danke für die Aufschlüsselung der Werte! Im privaten Segment haben mir deine Ratschläge schon das ein oder andere mal geholfen .

Grüße

X-2ELL


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

Dann mal weiterhin viel Erfolg bei dem Verkauf von Regenschirmen - kann ja bei dem Wetter nur das sein, wenn es saisonal ist   

Und wie gesagt: wenn er jetzt wieder läuft, is ja alles in Butter. Hab mal nachgesehen: Toner für den HP sind preislich scheinbar eher im niedrigen Segment pro Seite, also wirtschaftlich.


----------



## X-2ELL (17. August 2011)

> Dann mal weiterhin viel Erfolg bei dem Verkauf von Regenschirmen - kann ja bei dem Wetter nur das sein, wenn es saisonal ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja dem Wetter zu Folge wäre das wohl recht schlau . Nein wir verkaufen Leuchtmittel aller Art (von der Glühlampe bis hin zum LED-Stripe)


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

Nimm den Unviersal PCL5e oder 6 Treiber von HP, das wird funktionieren.
Ich stelle meine Firma auf Windows 7 um, da haben wir noch einiges ältere Drucker am laufen und bisher habe ich noch keinen nicht zum laufen gebracht


----------



## Lexx (17. August 2011)

ich meinte zwar nicht am printserver, sondern am client muss das geschehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht das bei "mir" (auf der grabbelkiste) aus.
wie ersichtlich, habe ich es auch mit standard-ip-ports (ip_13/15) versucht, und 
auch mit denen ging es nicht. es MUSS ein ip-port mit dem hp-treiber angelegt 
werden.

brauchen tut man nur das nackte treiberpaket (700kb ??) und nicht die ganze "suite".


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

Wenn der Drucker richtig freigegeben ist kannst du den Drucker doch ganz einfach hinzufügen.

@oben, stimmt nicht ganz so, Drucker ist bei einem Client freigegeben. Richtig wäre mMn ..

Start -> austführen \\PCnameWoderDruckerFreigegebenIst\DruckernameWieFreigegeben  -> Enter -> Druckertreiber wird vom PC wo der Drucker angeschlossen ist automatisch installiert und heruntergeladen.

Grüsse


----------



## X-2ELL (17. August 2011)

Hi, ich habe den Drucker mit einer neuen Verbindung TCP/IP über den Printerserverport angelegt. Er funktioniert mit dem entsprechenden Treiber (Windows Update Funktion) fehlerlos. 
Sprich Printerserver eine IP aus dem Adresskreis gegeben (ipconfig angepingt) und somit eingebunden. Der Rest läuft über Protokolle im Printerserver und siehe oben.

Grüße

X-2ELL


----------

